# Porter Cable jig saw ?



## snapper388 (Jun 25, 2015)

my Ryobi jig saw broke and i'm looking at a porter cable pce345, can anyone give me some feedback on this saw? or recommend a reasonable priced saw.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

The PCE345 jigsaw is a good general use saw, IMO much better than the Ryobi it will replace. Although the PCE345 does not come with a case, its 7 speed motor does give enough power to do most jobs. Consider looking/trying up close and personal at Bosch, DeWalt, & Milwaukee - also good choices. Find a saw that will be comfortable for your projects and budget, and always use a better grade of saw blades. Be safe.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Of the brands mentioned, I believe only Bosch sells a barrel grip saw in the US, I'd recommend that. I have a barrel grip jigsaw (Festool, but you said reasonably priced), and it seems much more controllable than the D-handle saws I've used before.


----------



## gadabout (Dec 21, 2012)

I've had a Porter-Cable jigsaw for a bunch of years. I don't know the model number offhand. I think it's great. One of the best power tools I own.

Based on pricing, the PCE345 seems like a lower-end model. As I recall, my saw cost something like $169, and that was at least 7-8 years ago. Personally, I have no reservations about buying any Porter-Cable product.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Porter Cable and their tool offerings has changed a lot. Once their tools were heavy duty professional level but today they are more consumer focused. The former heavy duty jig saws PC used to make are no longer available. For many years there were only two jigsaws pros preferred, Bosch and PC, both were priced close to $300. Hard to imagine a $60 saw would be in the same league. That's not to say it wouldn't be a decent saw for a hobbyist but it shouldn't be compared to PC jigsaws of the past.


----------



## snapper388 (Jun 25, 2015)

I bought the porter cable saw. I was looking at the bosch but it was not in my budget, I also had to replace my table saw blade and my miter saw blades. the pc jigsaw is all the saw I'll ever need.


----------

